# Samsung TV spielt nicht alle Dateien ab



## maxi93 (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade über meinen Fernseher und meiner externen Festplatte eine .mkv Datei abzuspielen. Bei den meisten Dateien hat es einwandfrei geklappt, nur bei manchen Dateien lädt er einige Sekunden und es kommt die Meldung "Nicht unterstütztes Dateiformat". Andere .mkv Dateien spielt er aber ohne Probleme ab. Habe mal 2 Dateien verglichen, wovon eine geht und eine eben nicht. Wurde aber nicht wirklich schlau daraus  
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, die nicht funktionierende Datei umzukonvertieren o.ä.? Und wenn ja mit welchem Programm? 
Bin hier wirklich am verzweifeln, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen! Kenne mich mit Codecs, Containern, etc. nicht wirklich aus 

Vielen Dank schon mal!! 

*Fernseher*: Samsung LE32B679 (Software-Version: 1009)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nicht* funktionierende Datei (Auszug aus MediaInfo):


Spoiler



Allgemein
UniqueID/String                          : 232221638767771434328693916259486997096 (0xAEB442C2B9591807A5D40ADFB4F71A68)
Format                                   : Matroska
Format-Version                           : Version 2
Dateigröße                               : 558 MiB
Dauer                                    : 21min
Gesamte Bitrate                          : 3 675 Kbps
Kodierungs-Datum                         : UTC 2011-05-08 19:30:53
Kodierendes Programm                     : mkvmerge v4.7.0 ('Just Like You Imagined') built on Apr 21 2011 01:13:14
verwendete Encoder-Bibliothek            : libebml v1.2.0 + libmatroska v1.1.0

Video
ID                                       : 1
Format                                   : AVC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Video Codec
Format-Profil                            : High@L4.1
Format-Einstellungen für CABAC           : Ja
Format-Einstellungen für ReFrames        : 5 frames
Muxing-Modus                             : Header stripping
Codec-ID                                 : V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC
Dauer                                    : 21min
Bitrate                                  : 3 482 Kbps
Breite                                   : 1 280 Pixel
Höhe                                     : 720 Pixel
Bildseitenverhältnis                     : 16:9
Modus der Bildwiederholungsrate          : konstant
Bildwiederholungsrate                    : 25,000 FPS
ColorSpace                               : YUV
ChromaSubsampling                        : 4:2:0
BitDepth/String                          : 8 bits
Scantyp                                  : progressiv
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.151
Stream-Größe                             : 518 MiB (93%)
verwendete Encoder-Bibliothek            : x264 core 114 r1924 08d04a4
Kodierungseinstellungen                  : cabac=1 / ref=5 / deblock=1:-1:-1 / analyse=0x3:0x113 / me=umh / subme=8 / psy=1 / psy_rd=1.00:0.00 / mixed_ref=1 / me_range=16 / chroma_me=1 / trellis=1 / 8x8dct=1 / cqm=0 / deadzone=21,11 / fast_pskip=1 / chroma_qp_offset=-2 / threads=12 / sliced_threads=0 / nr=0 / decimate=1 / interlaced=0 / constrained_intra=0 / bframes=3 / b_pyramid=0 / b_adapt=1 / b_bias=0 / direct=1 / weightb=1 / open_gop=0 / weightp=2 / keyint=250 / keyint_min=25 / scenecut=40 / intra_refresh=0 / rc_lookahead=40 / rc=2pass / mbtree=1 / bitrate=3482 / ratetol=1.0 / qcomp=0.60 / qpmin=10 / qpmax=51 / qpstep=4 / cplxblur=20.0 / qblur=0.5 / ip_ratio=1.40 / aq=1:1.00
Sprache                                  : Englisch
Default                                  : Ja
Forced                                   : Nein

Audio
ID                                       : 2
Format                                   : AC-3
Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
Format_Settings_ModeExtension            : CM (complete main)
Format-Einstellungen für Endianess       : Big
Muxing-Modus                             : Header stripping
Codec-ID                                 : A_AC3
Dauer                                    : 21min
Bitraten-Modus                           : konstant
Bitrate                                  : 192 Kbps
Kanäle                                   : 2 Kanäle
Kanal-Positionen                         : Front: L R
Samplingrate                             : 48,0 KHz
BitDepth/String                          : 16 bits
Stream-Größe                             : 29,2 MiB (5%)
Default                                  : Ja
Forced                                   : Nein



Ähnliche, *aber funktionierende* Datei:



Spoiler



Allgemein
Format                                   : Matroska
Format-Version                           : Version 2
Dateigröße                               : 615 MiB
Dauer                                    : 28min
Gesamte Bitrate                          : 3 024 Kbps
Kodierendes Programm                     : mkvmerge v5.7.0 ('The Whirlwind') built on Jul 8 2012 20:08:51
verwendete Encoder-Bibliothek            : libebml v0.7.7 + libmatroska v0.8.1

Video
ID                                       : 1
Format                                   : AVC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Video Codec
Format-Profil                            : High@L4.1
Format-Einstellungen für CABAC           : Ja
Format-Einstellungen für ReFrames        : 5 frames
Codec-ID                                 : V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC
Dauer                                    : 28min
Bitrate                                  : 2 580 Kbps
Breite                                   : 1 280 Pixel
Höhe                                     : 720 Pixel
Bildseitenverhältnis                     : 16:9
Modus der Bildwiederholungsrate          : konstant
Bildwiederholungsrate                    : 23,976 FPS
ColorSpace                               : YUV
ChromaSubsampling                        : 4:2:0
BitDepth/String                          : 8 bits
Scantyp                                  : progressiv
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.117
Stream-Größe                             : 525 MiB (85%)
verwendete Encoder-Bibliothek            : x264 core 142 r2409 d6b4e63
Kodierungseinstellungen                  : cabac=1 / ref=5 / deblock=1:-2:-2 / analyse=0x3:0x113 / me=umh / subme=8 / psy=1 / psy_rd=1.05:0.00 / mixed_ref=1 / me_range=16 / chroma_me=1 / trellis=1 / 8x8dct=1 / cqm=0 / deadzone=21,11 / fast_pskip=1 / chroma_qp_offset=-2 / threads=18 / lookahead_threads=3 / sliced_threads=0 / nr=0 / decimate=1 / interlaced=0 / bluray_compat=0 / constrained_intra=0 / bframes=3 / b_pyramid=2 / b_adapt=2 / b_bias=0 / direct=3 / weightb=1 / open_gop=0 / weightp=2 / keyint=250 / keyint_min=23 / scenecut=40 / intra_refresh=0 / rc_lookahead=50 / rc=crf / mbtree=1 / crf=18.0 / qcomp=0.60 / qpmin=0 / qpmax=69 / qpstep=4 / ip_ratio=1.40 / aq=1:0.65
Sprache                                  : Englisch
Default                                  : Ja
Forced                                   : Nein

Audio
ID                                       : 2
Format                                   : AC-3
Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
Format_Settings_ModeExtension            : CM (complete main)
Format-Einstellungen für Endianess       : Big
Codec-ID                                 : A_AC3
Dauer                                    : 28min
Bitraten-Modus                           : konstant
Bitrate                                  : 384 Kbps
Kanäle                                   : 6 Kanäle
Kanal-Positionen                         : Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE
Samplingrate                             : 48,0 KHz
BitDepth/String                          : 16 bits
Stream-Größe                             : 78,1 MiB (13%)
Sprache                                  : Englisch
Default                                  : Ja
Forced                                   : Nein


----------



## Deathy93 (2. Mai 2014)

Hab dasselbe Problem mit meinem Blaupunkt FHD TV


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass die Hersteller nur versichern, dass eine MKV Datei geöffnet werden kann, dies ist aber nur ein CONTAINER, kein FORMAT. Das wäre in deinem Falle h.264.
In letzterem gibt es nun mannigfaltige Einstellmöglichkeiten. Um da etwas "Ordnung" reinzubringen sind diese Settings von "Grundeinstellungen, wenig benötigte Rechenleistung" bis "Spezielle Einstellungen, sehr hoher Rechenaufwand" in sogenannte Levels eingeteilt worden, diese gehen von 1.0 bis aktuell 5.2.

Nun können die meisten Stand-Alone Geräte nur MKV/h.264 bis einschließlich Level 4 abspielen weil die Funktionen die Level 5 enthält zu viel Rechenleistung erfordern, das können nur die wirklich guten (teuren) Geräte.

Als wäre das noch nicht kompliziert genug kann ein Gerät, dass eigentlich nur L4.0 kann aber "versuchen", einen höheren Level abzuspielen - manche Geräte brechen mit einer Fehlermeldung ab, andere stellen es mit Bildfehlern dar. Bei dir sind zwar beide Dateien die du abspielen willst L4.1, die Codiereinstellungen sind aber teils unterschiedlich. An einer dieser Einstellungen stört sich dein Gerät nun bei der Wiedergabe und bricht ab.

Daran ändern kannst du leider nichts außer ein Gerät zu kaufen das die komplette Palette darstellen kann (beispielsweise bei BluRay Spielern geht das bei rund 200€ pro Player los...), oder den Fernseher an einen PC anzuschließen und die Datei per VLC Player oder vergleichbarem abzuspielen, denn jeder nicht steinzeitlich alte PC hat mehr als genug Rechenleistung und kann die volle Palette von h.264 abspielen.


Und nur ums mal zu erwähnen: Das herunterladen von Filmen/Serien von einschlägigen Warez-Seiten ist nicht gerade das was man unter legal versteht.


----------



## soth (2. Mai 2014)

Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum es nicht funktionieren sollte. 
Mux die Datei einfach einmal neu und die Dateinamen und -pfade solltest du vielleicht entfernen...


----------



## QUAD4 (2. Mai 2014)

teste mal den "wondershare video converter ultimate" aus. mit dem kannste alle video/audio dataien in alle gängigen formate umwandeln die du benötigst.


----------



## maxi93 (2. Mai 2014)

Ok vielen Dank euch allen, es funktioniert 

Ich musste die Datei nur neu muxen und plötzlich hat es funktioniert! Also Danke für den Tipp @soth 
Problem erledigt


----------

